# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Conference on 3D printing in the Netherlands

## Laarn

Hey,
I'm new here. I'll be doing some 3D printing for a project soon. For now, I'd like to share this conference with you.
It's called RapidPro and will take place on February 26-27th 2014 in the Netherlands. I thought this could be interesting for this community, I'm going at least. This is their website for more info: http://www.rapidpro.nl/home-en-us/

----------

